# [solved] Gnome einstellungen löschen

## new_nOOb

Hallo, wie kann ich die gnome einstellungen für einen user löschen?

ich habe bereits alle .gnome verzeichnisse im home verzeichniss gelöscht

prob ist das ich als root gnome starten kann aber als user nicht. 

danke für die antworten  :Wink: )Last edited by new_nOOb on Sun Nov 11, 2007 11:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SirLD

kommt ne fehlermeldung? sagt der syslog was besonderes? (Konsole 12 oder 11 oder sowas)

gib mal alles hier hin was du hast!

grüße, sirld

----------

## new_nOOb

syslog bringt leider garnix. und der xserver selbst auch 100% das gleiche wie bei dem user wo es klapt ;(

----------

## SirLD

hm... klingt nach mysterium... also als user gehts nich, aber als root. geht das grundsätzlich als user nich oder nur als bestimmter?

wenn du einen neuen user einrichtest (useradd blabla) kann sich der user dann mit gnome einloggen?

kannst du mal den xdm stoppen und über die konsole als user einloggen und dann

```

X :1 & xterm -display :1 &

```

und im X dann

```

gnome-session

```

geht das? macht das irgendwas? da kommen dann bestimmt n paar meldungen, poste die mal.

grüße, sirld

----------

## new_nOOb

bei einem neuen user kommt die meldung "error in locking authority file /home/.../.Xauthority

die meldung bin ich durch ein xauth -b quit losgeworden bzw löschen der datei .Xauthority

der befehl 

X :1 & xterm -display :1 & 

bringt mich erstmal in ne grafische konsole

danach

gnome-session 

sagt mir das mein SESSION-MANAGER=local/ubuntu:/tmp/.ICE-unix/16635

wäre~

und als fehlermeldung kommt ein

**(gnome-session:16635):Warning **:Faild to start sound

mach ich das gleiche als root

kommt auch die warnung mit sound usw.

danach kommt die meldung das er erfolglos nach Xgl sucht soweit komme ich als normaler user erst garnicht

----------

## SirLD

hm.... seltsam. der sound sollte nicht das problem sein. ich schau mal, was bei mir abgeht...

ach ja: andere windowmanager kannste als user aber starten?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *new_nOOb wrote:*   

> Hallo, wie kann ich die gnome einstellungen für einen user löschen?
> 
> ich habe bereits alle .gnome verzeichnisse im home verzeichniss gelöscht
> 
> prob ist das ich als root gnome starten kann aber als user nicht. 
> ...

 

Du musts dann auch .gconf(d) .gnome(2) .nautilus und bei bedarf .local und .config am besten

erst einmal verschieben. Auch andere Programme speicher Ihre Einstellungen darin.

MfG

----------

## new_nOOb

kde z.b. geht problemlos

am sound kann es auch nicht liegen da die meldung auch bei dem root user kommt.

gnome geht auch nicht im "abgesicherten" modus

problem ist aufgetreten nach mainboard/ grafikkartenwechsel

kernel wurde dafür auch neu aufgesetzt (2.6.23.1)

gconf(d) .gnome(2) .nautilus und .local und .config

sind gleich ganz gelöscht worden so das er neue (standartconfigs) erstellt und nimmt.

arg. ist echt zum haare reißen  :Wink: 

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Schau mal nach was in

```
/home/USER/.xsession-errors
```

 steht.

MfG

----------

## SirLD

kann natürlich sein, dass gnome versucht, auf irgendwelche /dev/blabla zuzugreifen. was fürn x benutzt du denn? vielleicht den modus für /dev/dri auf 0660 setzen? und dann musst du natürlich auch in der gruppe video drinne sein.

----------

## new_nOOb

der inhalt von .xsession-errors :

(process:19209): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.

This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper

program instead. For further details, see:

http://www.gtk.org/setuid.html

Refusing to initialize GTK+.

/etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

SESSION_MANAGER=local/ubuntu:/tmp/.ICE-unix/19202

** (gnome-session:19202): WARNING **: Failed to start sound.

Checking for Xgl: not present.

No whitelisted driver found

aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity

Fenstermanager-Warnung: Gespeicherte Sitzungsdatei /home/snakekick/.metacity/sessions/default0.ms konnte nicht gelesen werden: Datei »/home/xxx/.metacity/sessions/default0.ms« konnte nicht geöffnet werden: No such file or directory

Tracker version 0.6.3 Copyright (c) 2005-2007 by Jamie McCracken (jamiemcc@gnome.org)

This program is free software and comes without any warranty.

It is licensed under version 2 or later of the General Public License which can be viewed at http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.txt

Initialising tracker...

** (trackerd:19305): WARNING **: Tracker daemon is already running - exiting

** Message: Entfernter Desktop-Server wird nicht gestartet

evolution-alarm-notify-Message: Setting timeout for 65754 1194652800 1194587046

evolution-alarm-notify-Message:  Sat Nov 10 01:00:00 2007

evolution-alarm-notify-Message:  Fri Nov  9 06:44:06 2007

  PID TTY          TIME CMD

wenn ich den x server dann mit gewalt beende kommt da ja npch mehr aber das dürfte ja nicht wichtig sein?

die gtk und xgl meldungen kommen beim root nicht. dürften also die ursache allen übels sein?

----------

## Anarcho

Ich würde auch mal alles im /tmp Verzeichnis löschen. Insbesondere auch die dort versteckten Verzeichnis, also z.b.

```
su -

rm -rf /tmp/*

rm -rf /tmp/.*
```

----------

## new_nOOb

ich habe jetzt mal aus neugier startx per putty gestartet und bin da über die meldung

X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.

gestolpert.

das klingt ja auch nach dem grund allem übels?

----------

## SirLD

näää... das is ne andere baustelle.

aber sachma, was für n xserver du rennen lässt und poste mal deine

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

versuch auch mal $HOME/.metacity zu löschen wenn dus noch nicht getan hast

```
rm -rf $HOME/.metacity

```

poste auch mal die ausgabe von

```
df- h

```

ach ja, und schau mal daß alle pakete richtig installiert sind:

```
su

revdep-rebuild

```

kann sein, dass da irgendwelche bibs im xserver oder so nicht auf das richtige zeigen oder so.

----------

## Anarcho

Und hast du mal versucht dich per GDM anzumelden?

----------

## new_nOOb

ein neustart vom ganzem system und alles geht wieder. sehr kurios

danke für die ganzen antworten. weiß zwar jetzt nicht was genau das problem gelöst / oder verursacht hat. aber ist nicht ganz so wichtig  :Wink: 

----------

